
I Quit a $500K Job at Amazon to Work for Myself (2019) - jkchu
https://danielvassallo.com/only-intrinsic-motivation-lasts/
======
y42
Is it only me, who think this is kind of cynical? 1M over the past 4 years and
a CV that probably gets you back on the track, if everything else fails. Or am
I just negative?

I understand his motivations and I second them, I even share kind of share
them; but I don't want to read such stories from people earning almost a
fortune. I want to know, what people with an average income would do.

